# CPU antigua



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

Hola que tal foristas!
Me van a decir pordiosero, pero bueno, la vida es asi.
Resulta que el otro dia iva caminando por la calle y me encontre con un gabinete, cosa no comun por estos dias. Lo mejor de todo, es que tenia la fuente intacta, entonces silbando bajo me la lleve a mi casa.
Al abrirla (en realidad ya estaba abierta porque no tenia tornillos, es un gabinete de esos horizontales viejos los cuales se les ponia el monitor arriba de ellos), oh sorpresa! Tenia todo una mother board en perfectas condiciones, solo le faltaban las tarjetas SIMM de memoria RAM y el disco duro (cosas insignificantes, no  ?).
Bueno, la cuestion es que yo tengo una Pentium S 90Mhz shock muuuyy vieja, 32 MB RAM, pero que le funca bien el Windows 98, sin placa de sonido, ni nada. Al ver de que esta placa (la que encontre) tenia puertos PS/2 para el mouse y el teclado, y ademas poseia salida para TV y nose que mas, supuse que el micro y la mother en si era mejor que la que tengo yo.
Entonces abri mi PC, le saque las tarjetas de RAM (4 de 8MB=32    ), le saque el disco duro de 4 GIGAS y se los puse al CPU que encontre. Conecte un teclado y un mouse PS/2 que se los pedi prestado a un amigo (ya que los mio son serial  ), conecte un monitor colos que tiene mi pentium y prendi la maquina.
Aparecio el BIOS (Phoenix) y me dio los datos del microcontrolador:   *CYRIX GX 2.1 de 133MHZ*           ...........  
Dicen que Cyrix es malo en comparacion con Intel, pero creo que es mejor este micro que el que tengo yo.
El problema es que no me reconoce el disco duro, dice que no es del sistema, y que debo poner el disco delsistema y presionar enter.
Y despues de tanto hablar y hablar, he aqui la cuestion:(por fin  )
*Como puedo hacer para poder utilizar mi disco duro (que tiene instalado windows 98) en este CPU (sin perder ningun dato valioso, ovbio)?*
Saludos y espero sus respuestas con ansias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

Intenta entrar en el setup del mother, y efectua un autoreconocimiento de disco rigido

Prueba apretando DEL mientras arranca a ver si puedes entrar en el setup



Edit:

Basureroooooooooooo ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

JAJAJAJAJA. ops: y buenooooooooooooo, que se le va a hacer, pero prefiero que me llamen indigente,jeje.
Bueno, te comento que entre al setup, y como primer disco pongo AUTO para que lo reconozca automaticamente, pero no. no hay caso. Creo que debo reinstalar windows o algo asi. Estoy en lo correcto?
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2007)

Tambien hago lo mismo. veo algo que tengo un circuito y me lo llevo a mi casa.


----------



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

NI que hablar! Cuando tenga la bendita camara digital, te muestro las cosas que "rescate" ese mismo dia! Se ve que estaban haciendo una limpieza general, estabn renovando todas las PC, era enfrente de una empresa de sistemas electronicos para cajas registradoras, habia un monton de placas de estas, con EPROMs y otros integrados, displays grandes de esos que venian en las calculadoras antiguas, un gabinete pequeñoque tenia unos espejos dispuestos e forma de U que servia para algo relacionado al laser, una disquetera, y un montonaso de fuentes de PC intactas (estas no las pude agarrar yo porque se me adelantaron unos cartoneros, en serio, se ve que saben que es lo que sirve y que es lo que no, hasat llamaron a un flete para llevarselas  )
Bueno, al final me quebre y solte la lengua.ahora si tengo el titulo de pordiosero jaja  !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

Te fijaste que el cable cinta este conectado del lado correcto ?

Si aplicas violencia entra de ambas formas

Que disco le quieres colocar ? (Capacidad)


----------



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

Si, me he fijado el cable (el discoduro en mi cpu anda y en el otro no). Si lo pongo del lado incorrecto ni siquiera prende el monitor (se queda con la luz roja) y no se ve nada.
Me gustaria colocarle cualquier disco (tiene que ser de poca capacidad, como el que tengo sino no creo que me funcione ya que es un micro viejito)
Pero lo que realmente quiero hacer es usar el disco que ya tengo (que tiene windows 98 y tiene archivos importantes) en ese cpu (Cyrix) , sin desconfigurar nada como para tambien poder usarlo en el cpu que ya tengo (Pentium) cuando se me plazca.es posible esto?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 12, 2007)

Para ocmputadoras viejas cabe que tengas que formatear e instalar windows de cero. Pedile a alguien que te backupee el disco en otro. 
Sino capaz conseguis un disquito de pocos gb barato.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

Bueno, parece que estamos todos, voy a poner el agua para los fideos.

Tiene razon electroaficionado, efectua un Backup de lo importante y luego sigue jugando.

La pc reconoce que hay disco o no se entera de nada ?


----------



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

Creo que lo reconoce, ya que dice "Disco de sistema incorrecto error E/S cambiar el disco y pulse una tecla "
Yo traje el postre fogonazo  
Y aguante jugar, jugar y jugar  8) !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

Solucion
1) Backup de lo que sirva
2) Disquette de sistema y uanves que arranque  Format c: \S


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 12, 2007)

Hay cds booteables tambien. . . si es que tiene lectora de cds. . .
Si se banca fdisk mejor. . .


----------



## mcrven (Oct 12, 2007)

A ver zgouki, trata de averiguar marca y modelo de la MB. Al iniciar la máquina y, mientras hace la prueba de memoria, debería aparecer una línea, en el ángulo izquierdo, parte baja de la pantalla. Preparate para que, cuando la veas, pulses la tecla "PAUSA" del teclado. Copiala y publícala.
Es para averiguar las características de esa MB. Puede ser que no reconozca discos grandes (para la época).

Mientras, respalda la información de tu HD, utilizando la otra compu.

Puede que se deba emplear una configuración con ZDrive para el HD.

A ver si agotamos unos cuantos recursos antes de que tengas que reformatear.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

No, no tengo lectora de CD. Me conseguire algun disco de 1 o 2 gigas barato y le voy a instalar DOS. despues veo lo que hago.
Acabo de bajarme el DOS y los discos de instalacion son tres floppy 1.44MB  
Ah! Otra cosa. Encontre en el fondo de mi casa un disco duro de 1 giga que pertenecio a mi viejo pero cuando lo conecto este si que anda mal, porque hace un ruido extraño (tengo miedo de que explote). He oido de que puede que ande si lo formateo todo (no me importa lo que tenga) y reparo algunas partes del disco que pueden estar dañado. Con que programa lo puedo hacer? Y es posible hacerlo en la "nueva" CPU que tengo, la cual no tiene disco rigido pero si disquetera?


----------



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

Perdon mcrven, justo cuando estaba posteando el anterior mensaje llego el tuyo. La MB significa Mother Board, no? Mira, yo no se mucho de computacion, pero tu me puedes decir si mother board es sinonimo de placa base. POrque si esto es cierto, la placa base es una que dice OASIS SYSTEM BOARD, tiene un micro CYRIX GX 2.1 133MHZ y el BIOS es PHOENIX.
Cuando arranco la maquina directamente aparece una pantalla de color grisaseo donde cita el nombre del BIOS y tambien dice que presione F2 para entrar al bios o cualquier tecla apra continuar.


----------



## jrhc123 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yo hago lo mismo cuando veo algo de lo que puedo sacar provecho aunque este tirado lo recojo así sea un simple tomillo y sobre tu pregunta si tienes que instalar el os desde cero para que te lo reconozca la pc y para esa pc viejita te recomiendo el Windows fénix esta muy bien para las pc viejas.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola.
Por lo que dices tienes una computadora que funciona, te encontraste otra y no reconoce tu DD, te pide el disco del sistema.
De la computadora que funciona crea el disco de inicio 9x en un diskette.
En los discos duros vienen sus caracteristcas head sect, etc. apuntalos.
En activa la computadora "nueva" entra al SETUP, e ingresa las características de tu DD.
Asegúrate de poner en la opción de BOOT, diga que arranque de C,A. o Hard disk
Si no reconoce el DD arranca con el disco de inicio, mira si la computadora te reconoce el DD
haz de A:\>c: presiona <enter> si aparece la C: escribe DIR Presiona <enter>
te debe dar un lista de directorios y archivos.
Si esto ocurre dime que windows tienes.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## mcrven (Oct 19, 2007)

Bien zgouki,

MB es abreviatura de Mother Board. Traducido sería: "Tarjeta Madre" o, como le solemos llamar: "Placa Base".

Según tú, es marca OASIS con una BIOS de Phoenix. Si puedes ver el modelo de la Oasis, como te dije en post anterior, con él podrás hacer una búsqueda usando google y localizar el manual de la MB. Esos manualitos son la vida y/o la muerte de las MB.

Las BIOS viejas, no permitían el reconocimiento directo de DD (HD) mayores de 512 Mb (no tan viejas), por eso, muchas veces, no reconocen DD mayores. Pero, hay una forma de hacer que los vea.

Trata de saber el modelo de tu MB y, obtener el manual. De no tener suerte, te ayudaremos a poner en marcha esa compu utilizando ciertas artimañas que algunos conocemos.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Fierros (Oct 20, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Bien zgouki,
> 
> MB es abreviatura de Mother Board. Traducido sería: "Tarjeta Madre" o, como le solemos llamar: "Placa Base".
> 
> ...




bueno como acaba de decir mcrven. por ahi es eso. que no soporte mas de 500 mb. pero

lo que digo yo, es quetendria que detectar un disco de 4 GB porque muy viejo no es, y de ser asi no tienes que formatear el disco, porque si no te lo detecta es porque tiene algo mal el mother o como bien dijo mcrven por ahi es eso. 

asike antes de formatear te recomiendo de que no formatees no hagas nada con ese disco.


saludos


----------



## mcrven (Oct 21, 2007)

Fierros y el resto de los presentes,

Si, la máquina solo reconoce HDs de 512 Mb, sólo reconocerá eso: un disco de 512 Mb. No va a reconocer un disco de 4Gb.

Pero OJO... *Debe reconocer el Disco de cualquier manera*. De otra forma, hay problemas.

mcrven


----------



## zgouki (Oct 23, 2007)

Gente, perdon la tardanza, estube ocupado estos dias con la facu. El disco de 4 GB no me lo reconoce porque creo que el disco que tenia antes no tenia este sistema operativo(win98). No se si este micro puede soportar un disco de 4GB.creo que voy a llevarselo a algun reparador de PC y que me diga el, cualquier cosa les pregunto a uds y les comento las novedades. Gracias por haberme contestado! 
Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Oct 23, 2007)

Zgouki, parece que no entendiste mi explicación anterior.

Aclaro: Las PC, viejas y nuevas, reconocen el Hardware instalado: DD, Floppy, Video, teclado, USB, etc., en el mismo momento del arranque, sin tomar en cuenta lo que las unidades de almacenamiento contengan.

Si el DD tiene instalado WIN-xxx o Linux o UNIX, a la máquina no le importa.

Si, la máquina tiene un bios viejo, que no reconoce DDs de más de 512 Mb, *no impide que reconozca el DD*, sólo que te mostrará que tu DD es de 512 Mb.

Te repito, SI LA MÁQUINA NO RECONOCE EL DD, DE NINGUNA MANERA, entonces y sólo entonces tienes problema.

De todas formas, es buena tu intención de llevar la máquina a un servicio técnico pués, ellos la revisarán teniendola en la mano.

Suerte: mcrven


----------



## mapache (Oct 23, 2007)

zgouqui:
Si el mensaje que tu ves es "Disco de sistema incorrecto error E/S cambiar el disco y pulse una tecla "  sospecho y mucho de la interfaz ide de tu "nueva" placa. El que te indique que hay un error E/S quiere decir que hay dificultades para leer tu disco duro, pero ojo, dificultades a nivel hardware. Una excelente prueba que podrias hacer y cuentas con todo lo necesario es volver a colocar todo en tu anterior pc, si ella prende y te inicia el w98 entonces mejor que dejes a tu adquisición donde la encontraste. Te sigo de cerca.


----------



## elgriegonico (Nov 5, 2007)

hola
mira yo soy especialista en pcs antiguas te recomiendo que le saques la pila del bios busca el jumper clear cmos dejalo unos segundos volvelo a la posicion inicial conectes todo como tiene que ir y con un cd de win 98 puesto prendela toca f2 y veras que ce reinicio la hora y la fecha del bios tambien todas las configuraciones fijate en devices boot o algo paresido y ponele cdron que sea el first boot device, el riguido te lo reconose pr que es una pc con puertos ps2 que seguro sopota micros intel de hasta 233mxx y los k6 de amd ,tiene usb?

haa tengo para darte 64mb de ram kingston y un rguido de 2g si los queres te los regalo.


----------



## djchinomix (Nov 7, 2007)

El problema esta en el formato del disco, si te dice error de e/s en porque no te lee la tabla de asignacion de archivos, como el disco es de 4 GB y esta con win98 tiene que ser fat32 y tu placa solo lee las FAT16, una solucion seria actualizar el bios (se puede hacer desde las tipicas placas para pemtium con socket 7 en adelante. averigua en la net por su manual y busca la actualizacion del bios, si encuentras alguna tienes que estar seguro que es para tu placa madre y cuando la actualices no lo apagues ni por si acaso porque o si no nunca + iniciara. Bueno trata de aserlo si puedes pero con mucho cuidado. busca igual en internet como se actualizan las bios para que estes bien informaciónrmado. tambien al actualizar la bios a veses detecta discos de mas capacidad que tambien puede ser el problema que tenga la pc.
saludos.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 13, 2007)

Lo más probable es que no te reconozca el disco rígido por un tema de compatibilidad.


No vas a ganar nada formateándolo.
El disco tenga formato o no, te lo tiene que reconocer con marca y modelo el setup del bios.

Te digo esto en base a mi experiencia, ya que me pasó hace unos años con mi Pentium 2 de 300Mhz, que tenia un disco rígido de 4gbs. Y un buen día compre uno de 40gbs, y no hubo forma de hacerlo funcionar.

Tenes dos opciones, comprar un disco rígido nuevo, o actualizar el bios para que lo reconozca.

Suerte!


----------



## san1976 (Dic 5, 2007)

mira te aseguro que lo que dices que crees que un cirix 133 es mejor que un P90 es falso quedate con el P90 mejor aunque consigas andar el otro, si acaso vienen a ser lo mismo + -
si lo que quieres es tener 2 ordenadores me cayo, pero si no, te aseguro que no te merece la pena, hasta puede que lo que has encontrado sea un ordenador tipo 486 que sea modelo 133 si es asi el W98 te va ha ir de pena todo


----------



## electronica-2000 (Dic 10, 2007)

yo see ami me pasaba lo mismo con un mother de 166mhz y un h.d.d de 4gb ...le puse un jumper vertical de izquierda a derecha y sorpresa   arranco...
pd: era un hdd de 4gb maxtor.
salu2


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 23, 2007)

Por un momento pensé que me atrasé un siglo, luego me puse a pensar en todos aquellos nacidos en este siglo a los cuales va a ser dificil explicarles que hubo otro siglo antes de este en que todo era mucho peor y mucho mas caro.
De repente: ZAS, flashee mal, miro la fecha: ¡2007! Miro la hora: Uhh, se me hizo tarde.


----------

